# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Placement of light switch on wardrobe

## WillyInBris

Hi People quick one for the Sparkys or those with the knowledge, what I would like to do is mount a light switch as well as the fan switch on the side of the cabinet. 
Is this possible, the cabinet that is there is going to be taken out (crappy DIY shelving from previous owners) and one purpose built, but I need a little more room and this will cover the switches up so would like to mount them on the new cabinet if possible to do so. 
see picks 
All to be replaced. 
Thanks

----------


## Master Splinter

A couple of surface mount boxes should do those; you just have to hope there isn't a stud in the way of where the wire needs to go. 
Another, maybe neater option would be to holesaw the new cabinet to give clearance for the backs and use a section of cabinet material to make the backside of the hole safe.

----------


## WillyInBris

Thanks MS I will check for the studs with a finder it sounds hollow tapping it.

----------


## WillyInBris

> Another, maybe neater option would be to holesaw the new cabinet to give clearance for the backs and use a section of cabinet material to make the backside of the hole safe.

  I think that will be the Go as well will look a lot better.

----------


## r3nov8or

Also see if your sparky can change over the old-school ceiling fan  switch to one that is the size of a regular light switch plate. They also come with a light switch so you should be able to change to just one plate. I'd probably even change the fan if necessary to achieve this 
Like this Martec - Wall Control & Light Switch

----------

